# Seeking reputable cockapoo breeders



## Yobbit (Dec 14, 2013)

Trying to source a reputable, kind and loving cockapoo breeder, if anyone can help? We are in the Essex area and in no rush. Finding a happy, healthy nurtured puppy is our priority. 

For any advice/help, many thanks in advance


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Have a look at the cockapoo owners club of GB, they also have a face book page. They give impartial advice and help, although they don't list breeders they arm you with everything you need to know to find one. There are other cockapoo clubs, but personally I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole as they are run by *commercial* breeders, well, that's the politest way to describe them


----------



## Yobbit (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I will take a look at the club you mentioned. Thanks for the heads up regarding the other clubs and commercial breeders :frown2:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I think the founder of the Cockerpoo club is on here so hopefully she'll see this.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dandogman said:


> I think the founder of the Cockerpoo club is on here so hopefully she'll see this.


She does pop on occasionally, but has been kept very busy with the club, I'll give her a heads up


----------



## Yobbit (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

You're welcome, hope you've had a look at the website, Shirley is a lovely lady and works tirelessly to promote responsible cross breeding. It's a topic that comes up on this forum a lot, and in general, discussions about breeding and how important it is to find a breeder that really cares, uses health tests etc, keeps in touch to help new owners, and so on.  

If you're on face book, they have an active group on there, although you're not allowed to *name* breeders directly or recommend them, you can meet people and then discuss off group where they got their pup from, what are they like etc.


----------



## Yobbit (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes, had a good look on the website  sadly not on Facebook (though I am tempted to create an account if it means I can get good advice!) 

I do appreciate you taking the time to reply


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yobbit said:


> Yes, had a good look on the website  sadly not on Facebook (though I am tempted to create an account if it means I can get good advice!)


 Glad you are taking the time to seek advice 

There is a lot more to breeding than just putting two random dogs together and waiting for the cash to roll in, which seems to be the current trend.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Yobbit said:


> Yes, had a good look on the website  sadly not on Facebook (though I am tempted to create an account if it means I can get good advice!)
> 
> I do appreciate you taking the time to reply


Hi
Glad you have managed to get on website...our article : Finding the Right Breeder - Cockapoo Owners Club UK really gives you the foundations to start your search.

You won't find breeders doing all health tests, some will do more than others, but as a minimum ensure one parent has been DNA tested clear for prcd-PRA as that PRA affects both cockers and poodles.

Make sure you see a copy of the test too.
I would say be prepared to travel for the right breeder too 

They are getting to be really popular, so it's even more important that you armed with knowledge or what to expect and things you may want to ask etc.. so that you don't get duped by some of the iffy breeders. : http://www.cockapooowners-club.org.uk/myths-and-queries.html

Also think about what type you would like and generation. : http://www.cockapooowners-club.org.uk/cockapoo-generations-f1-f1b-etcexplained.html

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Yobbit (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you so much for all of the wonderfully helpful info and links! Going to take time to read and digest  

I Really do appreciate the advice


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's mutually appreciated, it's nice to see people willing to take advice, and take their time to find a breeder who health tests and doesn't simply breed litter after litter. Good luck with your search for a breeder, and I would definitely open that facebook account and get involved with the chat they have on the cockapoo club page. I'm an honorary member with my Labrador, Indie, as I think the work Shirley does to promote the message about ethical breeding of cross breeds is wonderful


----------



## Rubydooz (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree that the Cockapoo owners club do a great job of promoting ethical breeding amongst cross breeds and cockapoos in particular... I take my hat off to their hard work... 

I do however object that other clubs are not impartial or are 'run' by commercial breeders. The Cockapoo Club GB is run by a cross section of 17 founder members and a further 10 officers which encompass the world of hobby breeding, pet owners and the show ring, NOT by one commercial breeder, who I might add also work tirelessly to promote ethical breeding, health testing and also possess a great wealth of knowledge for temperament and dog behaviour. 

I would therefore suggest to the original poster that you take in all of these sites as they contain a wealth of information... The Cockapoo is rising in popularity much to some people's dismay, yet their temperaments speak for themselves


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi
this is my mum's pup Teddy (working cocker mum x mini poodle father)


He's already very smart and learning lots of stuff. I hope mum might let me do agility with him in the future. At the moment he loves playing with Amber our retriever and he did do a lot of mouthing, but he's not so bad now. He's been doing puppy classes and getting out and about with other cockapoos on big meeting walks. This is the forum I go on for cockapoos
Cockapoo Club Chat • Cockapoo Discussion Forum for Members of the Cockapoo Club of GB


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll keep my own counsel about what I think of breeders who produce over ten litters at once, with minimum health tests in place, to me that's a puppy farmer, pure and simple. There are other clubs available, but since Shirley who runs the Cockapoo Owners Club of GB isn't a breeder, and doesn't allow advertising, that tells me one thing, she's not in it to sell pups, other clubs/websites are, pure and simple.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Rubydooz said:


> ... The Cockapoo is rising in popularity much to some people's dismay, yet their temperaments speak for themselves


Perhaps the 'dismay' is at the vast number which are churned out without health testing, many by puppy farmers, or the "I Am Not A Breeder" who think genetic health screening isn't needed as they're "only family pets".

A good temperament counts for little in a dog which is born with the change of losing its eyesight by 4 years of age, or which cannot run or play due to hip or elbow dysplaysia.



Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'll keep my own counsel about what I think of breeders who produce over ten litters at once, with minimum health tests in place...


 Vast numbers, indeed...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Vast numbers, indeed...


And not to mention moving on breeding stock to make way for yet more bitches to churn out yet more pups!


----------



## Yobbit (Dec 14, 2013)

I did come across the cockapoo club GB in my search and there was similar advice re being wary when buying a puppy. I did see some breeders listed and a couple of hobby breeders, seemingly genuine. I did also see some commercial breeders but I have to say I would not buy from a commercial breeder. Just doesn't sit right with me personally. Thank you for the info though 

Teddy is just gorgeous!


----------



## Yobbit (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm feeling a bit guilty about wanting one now.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Yobbit said:


> I'm feeling a bit guilty about wanting one now.


Don't feel guilty, I own one of the most numerous pedigree breeds there are going, and chocolate Labradors are puppy farmed to death, literally. But it's just as important that the message to support a good breeder, whether cross breeder or pedigree, gets across there to anyone looking to buy a pup. I for one am really grateful you've come on here and are willing to learn. Whether or not you agree with me, I don't mind, I'm incredibly *avid* in my support for ethical breeding, and have been subjected to anonymous phone calls and nasty comments via blogs before, for disagreeing with puppy farmers. Bring 'em on


----------



## Yobbit (Dec 14, 2013)

Ethical breeding is of the utmost importance to us. My view is that commercial breeders may have a licence and be respectable looking bit it still feels like puppy farming to me. On the other hand one off breeders are unlikely to invest in thorough health testing. For me it's about finding a hobby breeder who does it for the health and welfare of the breed (or cross breed in this instance) 

I have wondered if by contributing to the demand I am contributing to the heartless supply


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a *one off* breeder probably from your definition, my last litter was 2011, my next litter will be 2015. All my dogs (or bitches) are fully health tested before I even think about making a decision. Along with that, I try to see what ability they have, and whether they have a good enough temperament. So far I've bred one litter, and lost over £3k after the sale of pups. My job means I can afford to be a bit philanthropic about my hobby, so I don't need to worry about *making an income* from my dogs, I simply don't want to, or need to. I'm not the only one like this, so if you do your homework, you will come across the right breeder for you. It may take you some time, but it is, as I said, refreshing to come across someone willing to do the research first


----------



## Yobbit (Dec 14, 2013)

I do hope you weren't offended by my use if the term 'one off'. It's obvious you have the passion and love of the breed that I attributed to a 'hobby breeder' (all hobby breeders start with their first litter ) I was thinking more of people who make the rash decision to breed without looking into the consequences of not doing it ethically.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Yobbit said:


> I do hope you weren't offended by my use if the term 'one off'. It's obvious you have the passion and love of the breed that I attributed to a 'hobby breeder' (all hobby breeders start with their first litter ) I was thinking more of people who make the rash decision to breed without looking into the consequences of not doing it ethically.


Oh God, not at all offended, I always say I still count myself as a beginner when it comes to dogs. That said, I've helped hundreds of people switch their dogs to raw feeding, and probably a couple of hundred people to find their pup/dog. And from one of those enquiries, I ended up with a flatcoat that wasn't the right timing for someone, so I can't really complain


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You're welcome, hope you've had a look at the website, Shirley is a lovely lady and works tirelessly to promote responsible cross breeding. It's a topic that comes up on this forum a lot, and in general, discussions about breeding and how important it is to find a breeder that really cares, uses health tests etc, keeps in touch to help new owners, and so on.
> 
> If you're on face book, they have an active group on there, although you're not allowed to *name* breeders directly or recommend them, you can meet people and then discuss off group where they got their pup from, what are they like etc.


I have to second this :yesnod:

Good luck with your search xx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yobbit said:


> I'm feeling a bit guilty about wanting one now.


I don't particularly agree with the designer breeds notion, but mum was so set on getting Teddy I just went along with it. I just like to let her know now and again she's bought a crossbreed lol 
Go for one, they're lovely, just choose the right breeder who will test their dogs.


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

Please can you make sure any pedigree parent is KC registered and you can the check the health test result finder to see if they are tested. There is an example of a pedigree on the Cockapoo Club website and if it really happened the Cocker Mum was 11 months old at the time of mating .


----------



## Yobbit (Dec 14, 2013)

Rest assured Cay, I will do my research to ensure the puppy will come from ethical and caring breeders. 

11 months


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Cay said:


> Please can you make sure any pedigree parent is KC registered and you can the check the health test result finder to see if they are tested. There is an example of a pedigree on the Cockapoo Club website and if it really happened the Cocker Mum was 11 months old at the time of mating .


Not my clubs website though 

One thing we try an promote is that the mums are 2 years old as I spoke to you about it ages ago if you remember Cay? you told me that cockers are slow to mature.


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Not my clubs website though
> 
> One thing we try an promote is that the mums are 2 years old as I spoke to you about it ages ago if you remember Cay? you told me that cockers are slow to mature.


Not your club obviously, to have an example that the KC would not register if they had been pedigree puppies is a bit odd.


----------



## Gypsi (Sep 10, 2013)

I understand that the founder members of that particular club (not yours Shirley) are also running another internet forum but have listed their names as being banned so they don't appear on the surface to be connected with the group.
In my area alone there are 3 'registered breeders' who are known puppy farmers, one is listed on the puppy love list and another was exposed on television some time ago. The third is one of their inspectors 
It is a huge concern but very difficult to get anything done about it.


----------

